# James Llewelln's 8 week prep for the British Grand Prix - 19th March 2011



## supercell

I have officially started my preparations for the 2010 British Grand Prix earlier this week.

I have been easing myself into my diet over the course of the last week and instead of having 3-4 cheat meals a day I have been limiting it to just one every evening. But from monday this week that has stopped and I will be having a cheat meal on a sunday for the next few weeks until around 10-14 days out.

Yesterday I drove down to Harolds Forest Gym in Crawley to get my 8 week plan and give him a chance to look me over and see where we are heading. He was pleased where I am and condition wise I am around 5-6 weeks out so all is good right now. I am really excited to be working with Harold this year and I know that with his guidance and my continued use of CNP supplements, I will hopefully be presenting the best JL on the 19th March at the Excel in London.

I am really excited to be competing on home soil, as I am sure the rest of the UK lads are too. Its going to be an exciting show and the first since 2004 which CNP's very own Kerry Kayes promoted in Wembly and which I in fact competed in, in just my second year of competition. If memory serves me right I placed 7th there as an amateur!!

So during the next 8 weeks I will be listing my diet, my training and my supplement useage and hopefully you will be able to ask a few questions yourself.

I am also currently in the process of moving to South Wales from Kent, so having a little cushion as regards to conditioning is important. I am also prepping a number of athletes for the early shows and some for the later qualifiers, so life is busy on all fronts especially with moving home and work.

I hope you enjoy the next 8 weeks as much as I do!!









James


----------



## supercell

These pics were taken on monday at 14st 6lbs or there abouts at the start of my prep.

J


----------



## flinty90

look forward to reading this matey . good luck !!!!

Oh and Hamster Nice rear end lol !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Bloody hell James looking at them pictures dont look like yu will have much work to prep. slap some tan on mate and your good to go lol... looking pretty dam good already !!!!


----------



## supercell

My body is well rested now. Its had 12 weeks of pretty much relaxation. Training 2-3x a week, no cardio and eating 3-4 meals daily of whatever I want. Having not done cardio or used any kind of fat burners I am very happy where I am to start this prep. With my protein intake having been around 150g daily for the past 2 months I know I will get a big kick now I am eating in excess of 300g daily. I should really start growing into the show as I have done in the past.

J


----------



## supercell

Hamster said:


> Good luck JimBob not that u need it :thumbup1:





flinty90 said:


> look forward to reading this matey . good luck !!!!
> 
> Oh and Hamster Nice rear end lol !!!!





flinty90 said:


> Bloody hell James looking at them pictures dont look like yu will have much work to prep. slap some tan on mate and your good to go lol... looking pretty dam good already !!!!


Thanks guys, appreciate the support, hey and Cat any luck is always welcomed!!

J


----------



## RACK

All the best James


----------



## smurphy

Good luck with the prep James, look forward to reading:thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Moving to south wales are you, we will have to hook up so i can show you how to do it properly!!! Ha ha i wish! Looking great no doubt you will look the biz up there in march. I'll be there supporting you especaily now your nearly welsh!!! lol Good luck mate


----------



## GAV200

Alright james , Hows your dieting looking at the mo ?


----------



## PHMG

Hi James, good luck. I will be there and cheering you on.

When you say "cheat meal", what sort of foods/kcals are you talking?


----------



## TomTom1

Good luck for the show mate!

Where in South Wales are you moving to?


----------



## PHMG

TomTom1 said:


> Good luck for the show mate!
> 
> Where in South Wales are you moving to?


And there's those boobs again. Literally hypnotizes me or something.


----------



## Dai Jones

Lookin good already mate will be keeping an eye on this, good luck


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking amazing already. Just shown the missus (who has a soft spot for you since watching your DVD) and she nearly melted lol. You look to have put some size on, calves looking great!


----------



## CJ

Superb physique James

Good luck mate.

How tall are you ? you look a darn sight bigger than 14 odd stone


----------



## XJPX

Hello mate, looking forward to a shorter prep? Ur chest and quads defo look bigger then last year mate  , looking forward to seeing u on stage x


----------



## strange_days

I'd say your chest has come on James, which is something I know you were aiming for.

Good luck, subbed as always

J


----------



## Greyphantom

Looking forward to seeing you on stage mate... will be a good show...


----------



## FATBOY

wow what a great starting point you must be well pleased  loving the front relaxed pose

good luck m8


----------



## JB74

good luck with it:thumb:


----------



## supercell

chilisi said:


> Good luck mate. Looking in fantastic shape already.


Thanks Buddy



GAV200 said:


> Alright james , Hows your dieting looking at the mo ?


I'll post my diet and supplementation up in a sec mate for you to have a look at!



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hi James, good luck. I will be there and cheering you on.
> 
> When you say "cheat meal", what sort of foods/kcals are you talking?


Nice one, all the support is greatly accepted. Cheat meal as in the 3-4 I was having daily or the cheat meal I will now be having once a month? I normally have a 3 course meal and always eat out. Daily cheats have been curry, lasagne, fish and chips, maccy d's, KFC, Dominos you name it I ate it. I did have 2 healthy meals in my off season daily; pro recover PWO and oats and a Pro Mr for breaky but that was it and the only 'decent' protein I had daily.



TomTom1 said:


> Good luck for the show mate!
> 
> Where in South Wales are you moving to?


Moving to a place Called Hirwaun, just North of Aberdare and just west of Merthyr

J


----------



## jimmy liverpool

quailty size and mass matey. good luck with it man. subscribed to this one lad


----------



## supercell

RACK said:


> All the best James


Nice one thanks



smurphy said:


> Good luck with the prep James, look forward to reading:thumb:


Thanks mate



big silver back said:


> Moving to south wales are you, we will have to hook up so i can show you how to do it properly!!! Ha ha i wish! Looking great no doubt you will look the biz up there in march. I'll be there supporting you especaily now your nearly welsh!!! lol Good luck mate


Certainly am Dean on the 4th of Feb mate. Up at Hirwaun and thanks for support mate. Hopefully we will catch up soon. Me and Kelly will be having a house warming after the 20th March when I can finally get plastered!!

J


----------



## TomTom1

goog luck with the move and good luck trying to understand the locals haha.

Remaining in that condition whilst having the sort of meals you posted above, you are a true genetic freak!


----------



## supercell

Dai Jones said:


> Lookin good already mate will be keeping an eye on this, good luck


Thanks Dai


----------



## MXD

This is going to be your best prep ever! Your in such a great position and you know it!

After the show brandy and smoking jacket? aha

Good luck James subscribed


----------



## supercell

kieren1234 said:


> Looking amazing already. Just shown the missus (who has a soft spot for you since watching your DVD) and she nearly melted lol. You look to have put some size on, calves looking great!


Hahaha, well I'm taken and so is she lol!! yeah I have generally thickened up, how I'll never know, just think my body needed a little normality and thats what its had for the last 3 months or so.


----------



## supercell

CJones said:


> Superb physique James
> 
> Good luck mate.
> 
> How tall are you ? you look a darn sight bigger than 14 odd stone


Thanks mate, Im only Hobbit sized at 5'5"


----------



## supercell

XJPX said:


> Hello mate, looking forward to a shorter prep? Ur chest and quads defo look bigger then last year mate  , looking forward to seeing u on stage x


Hey mate, Im good thanks and hope you are too? Yeah shorter prep is a good thing. Although it doesn't seem it I will have done 4 pro shows in 12 months, not many other UK guys can say they have done that. I feel good and refreshed now and the lay off has helped me both mentally and physically. Hope to see you soon Jordan!


----------



## Suprakill4

supercell said:


> Hahaha, well I'm taken and so is she lol!! yeah I have generally thickened up, how I'll never know, just think my body needed a little normality and thats what its had for the last 3 months or so.


True but she can dream LOL.

Yes a lot thicker. Have you done anything different to bring your chest up becasuse its definitely changed alot and i know this was something you wanted to bring up a bit. . . ?


----------



## supercell

strange_days said:


> I'd say your chest has come on James, which is something I know you were aiming for.
> 
> Good luck, subbed as always
> 
> J


Slowly but surely mate, its never gonna be a strong bodypart but I'm slowly getting there!!


----------



## supercell

Greyphantom said:


> Looking forward to seeing you on stage mate... will be a good show...


Nice one thankyou


----------



## supercell

FATBOY said:


> wow what a great starting point you must be well pleased  loving the front relaxed pose
> 
> good luck m8


Like I said with the diet and training I haven't been doing I am over the moon at my starting point but I am under no illusion that the next 8 weeks will be tough!!


----------



## supercell

jay_bla said:


> good luck with it:thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## supercell

jimmy liverpool said:


> quailty size and mass matey. good luck with it man. subscribed to this one lad


Thanks Jimmy


----------



## supercell

TomTom1 said:


> goog luck with the move and good luck trying to understand the locals haha.
> 
> Remaining in that condition whilst having the sort of meals you posted above, you are a true genetic freak!


yeah quite how I have managed it I'll never know but right now I'm not complaining!!


----------



## jimmy liverpool

supercell said:


> Thanks Jimmy


Lookin forward to seein you fully preped mate. Your not too far off it now tho big man.

J


----------



## supercell

kieren1234 said:


> True but she can dream LOL.
> 
> Yes a lot thicker. Have you done anything different to bring your chest up becasuse its definitely changed alot and i know this was something you wanted to bring up a bit. . . ?


Not really except not train arms and shoulders. Training less frequently, getting more rest and only hitting my weaker bodyparts has helped, but then Nytol (Matt) always said that to me when we used to train together back in 2008/9!!!


----------



## supercell

jimmy liverpool said:


> Lookin forward to seein you fully preped mate. Your not too far off it now tho big man.
> 
> J


Oh there will be a massive change from what you see now mate, still a long way to get fully dialled in!!!


----------



## jimmy liverpool

supercell said:


> Oh there will be a massive change from what you see now mate, still a long way to get fully dialled in!!!


Well max respect an good luck with it all Jamesy


----------



## Suprakill4

supercell said:


> Not really except not train arms and shoulders. Training less frequently, getting more rest and only hitting my weaker bodyparts has helped, but then Nytol (Matt) always said that to me when we used to train together back in 2008/9!!!


I wish i was you...... lol. Well its working mate, big improvement!


----------



## supercell

OK so here is my diet.

Harold didn't change anything in it but added a few more supplements in. I have never really used supplements in so far as multi vits and minerals, I normally have just stuck to the basics but now I wanna do EVERYTHING even if it means just a 1 or 2% increase in conditioning or size (or both)

10g glutamine, CEE

Meal 1 80-100g oats, 3 scoops pro peptide, 1 Yogurt, HMB, Pro Vital

TRAIN

Meal 2 2 scoops pro recover and 1 scoop pro peptide, 10g glutamine, 1g vit c, CEE, HMB

Meal 3 200g chicken, 50g rice, veg, olive oil

Meal 4 200g chicken or 250g steak, 50g rice, veg, olive oil, HMB

Meal 5 1 Pro MR, 1 banana

Meal 6 5 whole eggs or 240g salmon, 3 slices wholemeal bread/toast

Meal 7 50g oats, 3 scoops pro peptide, 1g Vit c, HMB

Fluids around 3-4 litres of water daily as well as shakes and diet drinks

Cheat meal on a sunday in place of meal 6

On non training days the Pro Recover comes out so I have 6 meals daily.

Thats about it for now

J


----------



## supercell

Some photos from my first proper arm session since June 2010! 

I trained over at a small hardcore gym in Ashford called Olympians

J


----------



## ah24

Diet looks nice and simple

If I remember from some posts on UK-Iron ages ago, you seem to grow into shows quite well, so will be interesting to see the change for this one..

Is the glutamine one of the things H has added to your regime? I've never used it before but he's got me taking it at similar times to you, one of those supps that gets mixed feedback so looking forward to giving it a shot


----------



## GM-20

good luck james.

you mention yogurt in your diet- what type/brand do you use?


----------



## Suprakill4

Im amazed you grow the way you do with that ammount of food mate. Arms looking huge and forearms looking nice and vascular!


----------



## big silver back

Moving to a place Called Hirwaun, just North of Aberdare and just west of Merthyr

J


----------



## Simon01

Good luck mate.


----------



## supercell

ah24 said:


> Diet looks nice and simple
> 
> If I remember from some posts on UK-Iron ages ago, you seem to grow into shows quite well, so will be interesting to see the change for this one..
> 
> Is the glutamine one of the things H has added to your regime? I've never used it before but he's got me taking it at similar times to you, one of those supps that gets mixed feedback so looking forward to giving it a shot


I always prescribe high dose glutamine to my clients but rarely do it myself hahaha. So I thought this time I would. Harold has me using HMB as he firmly believes that in a high dose this protects tissue. Most people dont use enough because it is a fairly expensive supp to buy.


----------



## supercell

GM-20 said:


> good luck james.
> 
> you mention yogurt in your diet- what type/brand do you use?


Yeah I get any probiotic with NO FAT, like Yeo Valley or Onken but sometimes I just use the supermarket own brands, just whatever takes my fancy really!


----------



## jimmy liverpool

supercell said:


> Some photos from my first proper arm session since June 2010!
> 
> I trained over at a small hardcore gym in Ashford called Olympians
> 
> J


Huge bi's mate.....what size James?

J


----------



## supercell

kieren1234 said:


> Im amazed you grow the way you do with that ammount of food mate. Arms looking huge and forearms looking nice and vascular!


yeah was hard bending them after and then I got massive cramps in my forearms every time I flexed my arm to carry out a normal everyday task!!


----------



## supercell

big silver back said:


> Moving to a place Called Hirwaun, just North of Aberdare and just west of Merthyr
> 
> J


FCUKING HELL!!! im just down the road, i lived in hirwaun for years!! an ifbb pro living in aberdare!!! amazing!!! any time you wanna call down for a protein drink your more than welcome. Where you gonna train mate?


----------



## supercell

Simon01 said:


> Good luck mate.


Thanks Simon


----------



## big silver back

supercell said:


> FCUKING HELL!!! im just down the road, i lived in hirwaun for years!! an ifbb pro living in aberdare!!! amazing!!! any time you wanna call down for a protein drink your more than welcome. Where you gonna train mate?


Well mate you better come and visit me and kelly then. We're in Brecon Rd just about 100yards from the pub........Think its a pretty rough pub but I'll be poking my nose in there after my show for a few sherbets no doubt!! LOL

Im gonna be training mainly at the Powerhouse mate where I'll be taking my clients too


----------



## Squirrel

Best of luck James, looking good mate.


----------



## tedder

hey James, good luck with the prep, seen you a few weeks ago when you came to iron worx gym you look massive then, was gunna say hi but didnt wanna interupt ya training, anyway all the best mate ill be reading this one.


----------



## musclefox

Hi James, looking well in the pics mate and looking pretty lean with plenty of good size, we all know that on the day you will be at your best ever and really looking forwad to seeing that and especially seeing you live onstage..

Like you used to say to me "Keep your head down and get stuck in"

Good luck mate, catch up with you in the next couple of weeks..

Dave.


----------



## supercell

Squirrel said:


> Best of luck James, looking good mate.


Thanks buddy



tedder said:


> hey James, good luck with the prep, seen you a few weeks ago when you came to iron worx gym you look massive then, was gunna say hi but didnt wanna interupt ya training, anyway all the best mate ill be reading this one.


Massively fat yeah!!! Always come over and say hi, if I dont wanna talk I'll tell you lol. Thanks for your support!



musclefox said:


> Hi James, looking well in the pics mate and looking pretty lean with plenty of good size, we all know that on the day you will be at your best ever and really looking forwad to seeing that and especially seeing you live onstage..
> 
> Like you used to say to me "Keep your head down and get stuck in"
> 
> Good luck mate, catch up with you in the next couple of weeks..
> 
> Dave.


Thanks Dave, I'll no doubt catch up with you at the Pyramid Gym seminar in just over a weeks time mate!

J


----------



## Suprakill4

when is your new DVD coming out James?? Have watched the old one about 10 times now and that same song in it is beginning to grate on me. Its not in the new one is it hahaha.


----------



## supercell

Update time.

Its been a busy few days for me.

Saturday saw me lead a CNP seminar down at Samsons Gym in Eastleigh Nr Southampton which was really well attended and went very well indeed. Loads of great questions were asked on ALL topics and I was pleased to be able to give my take and slant on diet, training, CNP supps and show prep etc...

Then straight after it was a 3 hour drive to S Wales to sort things out for the house and train at my new found home......The Powerhouse gym on the Aberaman Business Est, around 1 mile from Aberdare.

Then on monday it was a four hour drive back to Kent to see clients and today I have bee working on clinets diets and training programmes as well as sorting out my removals as tomorrow Im driving a van back down to Wales with most of my stuff!! I'll now be moving on the 3rd of February on a perminant basis so will be working from the Powerhouse Gym.

Then next week Im off up to Manchester to film some of my DVD with Kerry and then on the day after I am meeting a couple of new clients who are flying down from Scotland. Then its a drive back to Kent before the following day driving and finally moving to Hirwaun, Aberdare.........Oh yeah and I'll be dieting whilst all of this is going on!!! lol

Fortunately I am not doing cardio and I am still eating a lot of food right now so its no bother for me right now, just keeps my mind occupied and not thinking about food.

As for my diet, it has remained the same this week and even after my cheat (of which I had a half chicken and chips with cheese and carrot cake at Nandos and then a roast dinner in the evening) I have still lost 3lbs already this week. So no cardio is on the agenda still and Harold is happy with my progress. I am visibly tighter and drier than before the weekend so tonight sees another cheat as its my mums birthday and she's taking me and dad out for food!!!!

Im meeting with Harold again on monday and I'll be training with him too. He will also show me his new training system, so it will be something to get my teeth stuck into over the following 7 weeks of prep!

Whilst I was in Aberdare with Kelly we trained hamstrings and calves and then on sunday I trained back with a client from Bridgend, Big Ad!

Here are a couple of shots from the weekends training and I'm in a pretty good place right now!!

Photo 1, me and Kelly. Photo 2 Me and Parky (the owner) and Photo 3 me throwin a double bi!!!

J


----------



## supercell

kieren1234 said:


> when is your new DVD coming out James?? Have watched the old one about 10 times now and that same song in it is beginning to grate on me. Its not in the new one is it hahaha.


Will be out in April/May just after the Birtish Grand Prix and let me tell you this one is gonna be the 'BOMB!'

We will be posting some tasters on Youtube and Facebook over the next few weeks

J


----------



## supercell

Shot taken today at 7.5 weeks out

J


----------



## ant.lewis

Gorra work on ewer welsh accent see butt or ewe never gonna fit in and be a proper VC ( Valley Commando). Most important are the words: tidy (thas****intidyarisee), lush (thas****inlusharis)and seebutt (I****intoldeweseebutt). If you want to be a proper legendary VC status and fit straight in you'll need a Capri 2.8 injection and a pitbull. All the best for the GP butt, your looking tidy! Oh aye don't forget to pay for the bridge. Taff


----------



## supercell

ant.lewis said:


> Gorra work on ewer welsh accent see butt or ewe never gonna fit in and be a proper VC ( Valley Commando). Most important are the words: tidy (thas****intidyarisee), lush (thas****inlusharis)and seebutt (I****intoldeweseebutt). If you want to be a proper legendary VC status and fit straight in you'll need a Capri 2.8 injection and a pitbull. All the best for the GP butt, your looking tidy! Oh aye don't forget to pay for the bridge. Taff


Thats funny as **** see butt

J


----------



## Suprakill4

Legs looking immense already mate!!


----------



## Galtonator

good luck big James. Bet your looking forward to it


----------



## CJ

No need to keep photoshopping you body parts mate  :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

supercell said:


> Will be out in April/May just after the Birtish Grand Prix and let me tell you this one is gonna be the 'BOMB!'
> 
> We will be posting some tasters on Youtube and Facebook over the next few weeks
> 
> J


Look forward to it mate, cant wait to get it for some motivation!!


----------



## defdaz

What's prompted the move to the valleys James if you don't mind me asking? Hope the move and everything goes well.


----------



## clarkey

Looking savage boss man legs like road maps already...Dont forget to try and sneak me and local celeb Gary Farr in that dvd some where (but not from the Outback Steak house for obvious reasons lol) glad your good mate!! see you in March.


----------



## JB74

supercell said:


> Some photos from my first proper arm session since June 2010!
> 
> I trained over at a small hardcore gym in Ashford called Olympians
> 
> J


when working down at dungeness power station i train at a place called scorpions which is a small hardcore gym

when i am next down there might give Olympians a try its only 20mins up the road


----------



## supercell

kieren1234 said:


> Legs looking immense already mate!!


Thanks Buddy



Galtonator said:


> good luck big James. Bet your looking forward to it


I cant actually wait Scott. Im SO fired up for this.....New coach and new approach and game plan...lets see what I can bring to the table in 2011!



CJ said:


> No need to keep photoshopping you body parts mate  :whistling:


Shhhhhhh now



defdaz said:


> What's prompted the move to the valleys James if you don't mind me asking? Hope the move and everything goes well.


What always prompts a move mate? A good women. Yeah the move has been pretty good so far, move down for good next thursday by which time Kelly should have the place looking ***** and span lol!!

J


----------



## supercell

clarkey said:


> Looking savage boss man legs like road maps already...Dont forget to try and sneak me and local celeb Gary Farr in that dvd some where (but not from the Outback Steak house for obvious reasons lol) glad your good mate!! see you in March.


Haha nice one J. yeah we smashed that food in Outback.....FCUK. I remember Gary he creased me up so bad with his eating antics and then you that ate the entire restuarant wherever we went and like gained fcuk all weight.....Gary on the other hand did a solif lb a day....Good work G Unit!!!

Yeah be great to catch up mate and only now I have read this I have remembered your order for CNP!!!! Sh1t!! Ill do first thing on monday buddy!!

Hope Soph is well mate?

J


----------



## supercell

OK update

The bulk of my house move has now been done!!! Thank the lord!! I move in for good next thursday. I have spent the last day or so down in Wales and did a good chest and quad workout at The Powerhouse. My weight has stabilised a little better now and my diet has been bang on even through all the moving which involved lifting and driving and rearranging and more lifting, for about 2 days solid!!!

Anyway myself and Kelly are really pleased with our house and spent our first couple of nights together there. It was the first time I had actually stopped and relaxed (without being a sleep) for ages. Watched 'Falling Down', great film with Micheal Douglas. Does everything we would want to do but dont have the guts to do...love it!!

Here are a couple of pics from yesterday at around 7.5 weeks out. Im off to see clients tomorrow and then off to see the boss man on monday at Forest Gym and hopefully hook up with UKM's very own Pscarb, so maybe we will even get to train together!

J


----------



## supercell

jay_bla said:


> when working down at dungeness power station i train at a place called scorpions which is a small hardcore gym
> 
> when i am next down there might give Olympians a try its only 20mins up the road


Yeah its a cracking little gym. Its not big but it has pretty much everything you need there.

J


----------



## dannymak

is that you in the red top in the pics?? cant really tell as there is one big mother ****er in the way of the pics lol. you look great mate. do you rate the hmb then? i used to take it before bed, might start back on it after seeing your results.

hope one day i can look as good as that. keep it up pal


----------



## Rotsocks

Just seen this.

Can't believe the condition you maintained during your time off diet.

Always enjoy your journals so thanks for sharing.

All the best for the rest of the prep.


----------



## defdaz

Legs looking great in particular in those pics James, less cardio seems to be definitely aiding your legs?!

I should have guessed it was a lass, same reason I'm down this way too :thumbs:

.... and now I want to watch falling down again, lol! Great film, and great that he's in remission too.


----------



## supercell

dannymak said:


> is that you in the red top in the pics?? cant really tell as there is one big mother ****er in the way of the pics lol. you look great mate. do you rate the hmb then? i used to take it before bed, might start back on it after seeing your results.
> 
> hope one day i can look as good as that. keep it up pal


Thats the one mate, just ambling around in the background as normal!! Well although its in my diet im not getting it until I go up to CNP HQ this week but the studies on it do look encouraging but in doses in the 6g and above. Thanks mate I appreciate your comments.



Rotsocks said:


> Just seen this.
> 
> Can't believe the condition you maintained during your time off diet.
> 
> Always enjoy your journals so thanks for sharing.
> 
> All the best for the rest of the prep.


Thanks bud, yeah was fortunate really cos normally I'd have been one fat fcuk!!!!



defdaz said:


> Legs looking great in particular in those pics James, less cardio seems to be definitely aiding your legs?!
> 
> I should have guessed it was a lass, same reason I'm down this way too :thumbs:
> 
> .... and now I want to watch falling down again, lol! Great film, and great that he's in remission too.


Yes less cardio is definately the way forward for maintaining my leg size and sweep, however I know that cardio will be intro'd very soon indeed but Im just gonna keep it very low impact this time round.

Yeah a girl stole my heart mate.......Great film, in remission for? sex or alcohol? or perhaps both? Dont see a problem with either tbh, not a bad problem to have, well ok perhaps an alcohol addiction isn't all fun and games!!!

J


----------



## defdaz

Michael Douglas had throat cancer J, looked bad at one stage but has had the all-clear this month. :thumb:


----------



## supercell

Oh blimey, me and my sense of humour!!!

Well that IS good news, always liked him as an actor

J


----------



## gunit

If your gona eat then you gota do it properly,if your gona diet you gota do it properly ehh boys!!!!Big bossman looking good as always.Wish you all the best with the prep mate,i have got some tickets for the show so we will be there to see you on plannet peeled!!!!!Get your head down James eye on the prize all the way!!

Soon as Clarkey decides to get his ass down here with my bag and cologne we can all meet up and have a session......

G Unit!!!


----------



## DAZ4966

Hi James - great journal.

We have met a few times (Deny's Stockton). You will recall that you were booked to do a guest spot at Deny's show, pre Xmas, but "protocol" kept you away. I heard that you may be doing a seminar for your followers. Is this still a plan? If so, any idea when this will be? Are you doing the CNP stand at the Expo again this year?

Cheers, Daz.


----------



## big silver back

A couple of people have approached me saying do you know this big english fcuker training down the powerhouse now, he looks freakish as fcuk!!! Not everyone down are into the competitive side of it, you must awfull strange to the average joe who trains!!! ha ha


----------



## XJPX

Last set of pics looking cracking mate, that front latspread pose is lethal!! I'm not far from crawley living in brighton so if u fancy trainin next time ur around let me know mate


----------



## Greyphantom

Damn I love those pics... looking good mate...


----------



## CJ

James, do you compete against Flex Lewis ?


----------



## supercell

gunit said:


> If your gona eat then you gota do it properly,if your gona diet you gota do it properly ehh boys!!!!Big bossman looking good as always.Wish you all the best with the prep mate,i have got some tickets for the show so we will be there to see you on plannet peeled!!!!!Get your head down James eye on the prize all the way!!
> 
> Soon as Clarkey decides to get his ass down here with my bag and cologne we can all meet up and have a session......
> 
> G Unit!!!


Hey G,

See you on saturday fella, be just like old times in Orlando, without the food of course!!!

J


----------



## supercell

DAZ4966 said:


> Hi James - great journal.
> 
> We have met a few times (Deny's Stockton). You will recall that you were booked to do a guest spot at Deny's show, pre Xmas, but "protocol" kept you away. I heard that you may be doing a seminar for your followers. Is this still a plan? If so, any idea when this will be? Are you doing the CNP stand at the Expo again this year?
> 
> Cheers, Daz.


Hey Daz,

Yeah it was a real shame because I was really looking forward to coming back to the NE. Denny did say he wanted me to come up for a seminar so perhaps put a quiet word in his ear and remind him mate. CNP wont be at the Bodypower this year but we will be at the BGP in force, so come and say hi mate

J


----------



## supercell

big silver back said:


> A couple of people have approached me saying do you know this big english fcuker training down the powerhouse now, he looks freakish as fcuk!!! Not everyone down are into the competitive side of it, you must awfull strange to the average joe who trains!!! ha ha


Hahaha, you make me laugh mate....Me big? hahaha, thats funny. Im 5'4" and 14st!! Hardly big but I guess when you are in nick you look a bit bigger!! Hey be good to see you down there mate!! Come down for a session soon.

J


----------



## supercell

XJPX said:


> Last set of pics looking cracking mate, that front latspread pose is lethal!! I'm not far from crawley living in brighton so if u fancy trainin next time ur around let me know mate


Hey Jordan,

Thanks mate. Yeah Ill be down to see Harold again on around the 22/23 of this month so let me know if you are around and we will hook up for a train for sure. Hope you are well mate? What are your plans this year?

J


----------



## supercell

Greyphantom said:


> Damn I love those pics... looking good mate...


Thanks buddy

J


----------



## supercell

CJ said:


> James, do you compete against Flex Lewis ?


I will be at the BGP in March mate!!!

Last time was at the UK finals where I came runner up to him in the LHW class

J


----------



## supercell

Sorry for not updating for a while but as many of you know, I have now made the move to S Wales and until BT come out and install my telephone and broadband I'm a bit stuck.

Anyway things have been going very well indeed apart from ruining my hip last night doing SLDL. BUT Ill be fine, its an old injury that seems to go after a week or so, I just have to be careful for a few days.

Training has been awesome the last 2 weeks. I have felt really strong and have renewed passion for it, so all is good.

My food hasn't changed but I have added in cardio pre meal 1, 5x a week for now. My bodyweight if anything has been going up. This morning I was a lean and hard 14st 2lbs, so bang on 198lb or 90kgs.

I got Kelly to take some pics last night, they aren't great but you can start to see the conditioning coming in now and with 6 weeks still left to go I am VV happy with how its all shaping up.

I am however now starting to get VV Hungry!!!!!

Enjoy!

J


----------



## james12345

Looking very good james, good luck for the rest of the prep, in an excellent place already.


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazing striations in back already mate, god your gunna be shredded. Cannot wait to see what you bring come show day!! Can definitely see progress and legs looking very vascular.

Sod the hunger, you know its all worth it!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Just seen this good luck James  Looking great as usual.

Can i ask if you think your gaining better since you made the swap on to CNP nutrition, i used that pro pep a cuple of years back, i thought it was very good but its so expensive compared to anything else out there..


----------



## clarkey

supercell said:


> Hey G,
> 
> See you on saturday fella, be just like old times in Orlando, without the food of course!!!
> 
> J


Speak for yourselves guys =) il be having postwork out Ribs and fries without fail..... Im starting the cheescake carb up wednesday dont want Gary out gunning me again. Legs looking savage!!! see you saturday mate


----------



## XJPX

Legs r looking insanse mate!! Ye I'm around 22/23, will arrange closer the time but defo up for a session


----------



## supercell

james12345 said:


> Looking very good james, good luck for the rest of the prep, in an excellent place already.


Thankyou mate, only another 5.5 weeks and then its time to EAT!

J


----------



## supercell

> Just seen this good luck James  Looking great as usual.
> 
> Can i ask if you think your gaining better since you made the swap on to CNP nutrition, i used that pro pep a cuple of years back, i thought it was very good but its so expensive compared to anything else out there..


I'll be honest with you mate, even when I was with other companies I still used pro peptide as my main protein source. Its only now that I can really take advantage of all the other great supplements and use them in my daily routine. I am leaving no stone unturned this prep and that starts with a good solid foundation of supplementation to compliment my balanced diet.

Right now I am taking on a dialy basis the following CNP supplements

3g CLA

6g HMB

30g glutamine

70g pro recover

140g pro peptide

1 Pro MR

1 Packet Pro Vital

This I feel compliments my diet well. I will also be adding in their fat burners soon.

J


----------



## supercell

clarkey said:


> Speak for yourselves guys =) il be having postwork out Ribs and fries without fail..... Im starting the cheescake carb up wednesday dont want Gary out gunning me again. Legs looking savage!!! see you saturday mate


Hahaha nice one John....good to see them ribs and fries are on their but you did forget the sweet potato with cream and brown sugar!!!

Cheesecake is a given, no better carb up source out there. Good to see the Llewellin protocol is rubbing off!!OL

J


----------



## supercell

XJPX said:


> Legs r looking insanse mate!! Ye I'm around 22/23, will arrange closer the time but defo up for a session


Thanks Jordan, excellent, buzz me nearer the time, Im on the same mobile No mate.

J


----------



## supercell

Just returned from a great session with Mike Gelsei at his new training facility in Llantrisant (sp).

Leica put us through one hell of a back workout and I'm gonna be making the trip there at least once a week now to work on my weaker areas. Although not a lot will be achieved in the next 6 weeks as far as growth, detail will be able to be attained as well as priming my body for my rebound after the show.

Both Mike and Leica are as passionate about the sport as me and its great to be around like minded people, it really fires you up.....So thanks a million guys!!!!!

J


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Your arms are huge. Thats all.


----------



## myb2

hi, james good luck with creating that illusion, hope your business is thriving, and look forward to your new dvd. Any new guys wanting to compete, i give them your original one. Articulate and inspirational, hope your defeating goliath days continue, cheers myb.


----------



## supercell

myb2 said:


> hi, james good luck with creating that illusion, hope your business is thriving, and look forward to your new dvd. Any new guys wanting to compete, i give them your original one. Articulate and inspirational, hope your defeating goliath days continue, cheers myb.


Thankyou Martin, always a pleasure. Hope the gym is thriving for you and champions are in the process of being created. No doubt I will see you soon. Best wishes and hope that your own training is going well. What are your competitive plans this year?

J


----------



## supercell

On The Rise said:


> Your arms are huge. Thats all.


Ill take that as a compliment....thankyou!

J


----------



## stavmangr

Me (5.4") and all the short guys in my gym wishing you good luck JAMES.

If it's not top secret could you tells us the workout(exercises,sets,reps) you follow these last weeks??


----------



## Galtonator

Cant wait to see what you look like come the big day. How's Wales?


----------



## supercell

stavmangr said:


> Me (5.4") and all the short guys in my gym wishing you good luck JAMES.
> 
> If it's not top secret could you tells us the workout(exercises,sets,reps) you follow these last weeks??


Nice one thanks mate!

My training is pretty high intensity right now. I've been following Big H's 'Stage reps' system which basically means pyramiding up 12,10,8,6 reps getting heavier then dropping the weight to around 65% and performing as many reps as you can with 'stops' within each rep. Stopping near lock out, half way down, at the bottom and half way up and so on.

It VERY intense but I am using it to bring weaker bodyparts up.

With Mike and Leica here in Wales I am concentrating on new exercises which allow me to really get that mind muscle connection. There have been some weird and wonderful exercises but believe me they are working really well now.

J


----------



## supercell

Galtonator said:


> Cant wait to see what you look like come the big day. How's Wales?


Thanks Scott.

South Wales is great, it is after all my first home and I love it here. Love the people and love the pace of life........CHILLED!!! Its a great place to hide yourself away and do what is necessary to bring in my best 'look' to date.

J

J


----------



## supercell

UPDATE.

Well my weight continues to be very stubborn but my conditioning is coming in really well, so to be honest, I couldn't be happier. I weighed at around 14st stripped this morning which is around 89kgs. I am super vascular right now and full as a house, even after starting cardio last week.

The only drawback is now I am absolutely ravenous all the time and literally 30 minutes after a meal I am ready to eat again!! My diet remains unchanged and to be honest all the time I am coming in nicely I see no reason to change it.

The pic below was taken a couple of days ago and shows the kind of vascularity I have right now 5.5 weeks out.

J


----------



## Suprakill4

OMG James!!!! Your legs are like a road map already, jesus!


----------



## supercell

Taken at Mike and Leica Gelsei's Empower Performance Gym, nr Llantrisant

J


----------



## Suprakill4

supercell said:


> Taken at Mike and Leica Gelsei's Empower Performance Gym, nr Llantrisant
> 
> J


Are they like 6ft plus or are you just really short dude?? lol.


----------



## supercell

Im a dwarf mate.....5'5" lol

J


----------



## Suprakill4

supercell said:


> Im a dwarf mate.....5'5" lol
> 
> J


Ha ha, thought so mate.


----------



## yannyboy

Good luck for the British Grand Prix James.

I've got my tickets already, row BB. Should be a good view.


----------



## big_jim_87

supercell said:


> Taken at Mike and Leica Gelsei's Empower Performance Gym, nr Llantrisant
> 
> J


james looking freaky there buddy!

but then any one would big next to them 2 birds lol

legs look real nice!

would like to see a side chest shot as from the front the chest looks like it has come on a lot!

what are arm? 21? 22?


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> james looking freaky there buddy!
> 
> but then any one would big next to them 2 birds lol
> 
> legs look real nice!
> 
> would like to see a side chest shot as from the front the chest looks like it has come on a lot!
> 
> what are arm? 21? 22?


Good call, from what i can see its whats made the most progress and know thats exactly what you wanted James.


----------



## myb2

hi james gym is just what i have always wanted, low exes, great staff, means i can go as i please! Stayed lean over last few months, and trying to train much harder, around my injuries. Probably do joe walkers, lakes show in cumbria, may 8th. Also maybe ukbff jersey, wayne stewart one of bill boyds disciples, comperes it! Then a few shows abroad, if happy with condition. Really hope you nail it in march, you are one of britains best, looking forward to being there. cheers myb.


----------



## supercell

yannyboy said:


> Good luck for the British Grand Prix James.
> 
> I've got my tickets already, row BB. Should be a good view.


Thanks for your support mate and yes they should be great seats!!!

J


----------



## supercell

big_jim_87 said:


> james looking freaky there buddy!
> 
> but then any one would big next to them 2 birds lol
> 
> legs look real nice!
> 
> would like to see a side chest shot as from the front the chest looks like it has come on a lot!
> 
> what are arm? 21? 22?


Yeah my chest has come up, Im just trying to perfect posing from the other side as the side I normally use is my weaker side LOL.

Arms, I dont know what they measure but my guess somewhere around 20" I guess 

J


----------



## supercell

myb2 said:


> hi james gym is just what i have always wanted, low exes, great staff, means i can go as i please! Stayed lean over last few months, and trying to train much harder, around my injuries. Probably do joe walkers, lakes show in cumbria, may 8th. Also maybe ukbff jersey, wayne stewart one of bill boyds disciples, comperes it! Then a few shows abroad, if happy with condition. Really hope you nail it in march, you are one of britains best, looking forward to being there. cheers myb.


THat's great to hear Marty, and good to hear you are going to be competing again this year; you are like me....cant keep away. This will be my 4th pro show in 12 months, not bad considering the year I had in 2010!!

I wish you all the success in your prep and with the gym. I'll try to come and visit when I see my brother in the NE.

J


----------



## supercell

Update.

February 17th 2011. Just over 4 weeks to go!!!!

Things have been going really well in my prep the last week. Energy and strength has been good and my conditioning is changing daily which is a great sign. My cardio and diet remain unchanged now for the 4th week but Im coimng in nice and steady. I have around 4-5lbs still to come off so my plan to be ready 10-14 days out is still very much on.

I have been continuing with my training with Mike and Leica Gelsei which has been having profound effect on my physique as well as my mindset for this show. I now really do have the belief that I have a top 3 placing in me!!

In fact this si the best BY A LONG WAY that I have felt 4 weeks out from a show. Yes I am hungry and yes I am now REALLY looking forward to my weekly cheat but apart from those small things Im good.....very good!

I have now really started to add in my mandatory poses every morning after cardio and holding them and my quarter turns for around 10 seconds each. This is really helping with muscle separation and condition as well as my ability to hold a pose without tiring too much (on stage however it is VERY different than posing in a gym as those that have competed know all too well!)

The following pictures were taken around 4 days ago at just under 5 weeks out

J


----------



## paulds

Looking really good mate.

I remember seeing you years ago at Hayes I think it was in either the 1st timers or novice class (it was a while back now eh).

You were head and shoulders above the rest then, good to see your still doing well.


----------



## Suprakill4

Loving the christmas tree mate!!!!!

Crazy vascularity, you are goign to be seriously shredded come comp day mate, alreay look in good enough condition now. What will you do in terms of carbing up, same as last time as worked well?


----------



## lockstock

Hi J,

Lookin' sweet baby!!! :thumbup1:

Things seem to be workin' out fine and dandy now that you gone with H, tell him i said hi mate.

Sometimes a change does you good and its ALL to your advantage. Over the years i have seen you at this weight but not in the same condition so muscle thickness has certainly been creeping up there and that is clearly evident sir!

Your condition is fantastico at this stage in your prep. Its always a b1tch towards the end and gets harder (not sure if you knew that? :whistling: ) but i know youre enjoying it so you will kind of forget about the crappy part 

Good luck J... Stay cool like the Fonz and stay healthy!

P x


----------



## yannyboy

James, what sort of differences do you think you will do prep wise compared to the Sacramento show?

I thought you looked great in that show by the way.


----------



## OJay

In great condition now no need to say it again but I did anyway 

What I notice most is improvements to your upper back/shoulder width quad sweep bigger, much better showing a nicer shape to the waist size ifthat makes sense?


----------



## supercell

paulds said:


> Looking really good mate.
> 
> I remember seeing you years ago at Hayes I think it was in either the 1st timers or novice class (it was a while back now eh).
> 
> You were head and shoulders above the rest then, good to see your still doing well.


Thanks Paul,

God yeah that was my first ever show back in April 2003, the NABBA SE first timers. I remember being up against 13 guys that day and standing back stage thinking WTF am I doing here....I think I weight around 11st 12lbs that day. It was an amazing experience though and I had some really nice comments after the show, most of them being 'There's no way he's a first timer!' lmao!

J


----------



## supercell

kieren1234 said:


> Loving the christmas tree mate!!!!!
> 
> Crazy vascularity, you are goign to be seriously shredded come comp day mate, alreay look in good enough condition now. What will you do in terms of carbing up, same as last time as worked well?


Thanks Kieren,

Things are coming in daily right now and every morning the fat around my lower back/kidney area is just melting away and feels like it normally does around 2-3 weeks out. Just some more to come off my gutes/ham tie in and I'll be pretty much there.

As far as carbing up, right now I am still eating a LARGE amount of food with very little cardio, this has meant that I am managing to stay fuller, although by the saturday morning (cheat meal day) I feel I need a good refeed on something sh1tty!

As far as what we will do in the last week, it depends where I am. I will be ready in 2 weeks time so we will have 2 weeks just to play around and it maybe that we dont even carb up, just dry out.......If it aint broke dont fix it!!

J


----------



## supercell

lockstock said:


> Hi J,
> 
> Lookin' sweet baby!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Things seem to be workin' out fine and dandy now that you gone with H, tell him i said hi mate.
> 
> Sometimes a change does you good and its ALL to your advantage. Over the years i have seen you at this weight but not in the same condition so muscle thickness has certainly been creeping up there and that is clearly evident sir!
> 
> Your condition is fantastico at this stage in your prep. Its always a b1tch towards the end and gets harder (not sure if you knew that? :whistling: ) but i know youre enjoying it so you will kind of forget about the crappy part
> 
> Good luck J... Stay cool like the Fonz and stay healthy!
> 
> P x


Hey P,

Thanks for dropping by my friend, I hope all is well.

I think the biggest difference this time around is my state of mind and my hunger to succeed. I want to be the best I have EVER been in front of a home crowd and I know the other guys in the class will too.

This morning I was 197lbs with only around 4lbs to come off max, so I am in a very nice place with 4 weeks to run.

Harold has left me to my own devices as far as my diet and prep goes and hasn't had to have any input yet as my conditioning is coming in every week. he has however helped me a lot with my supplementation which to be fair has been awful in recent outings. I have all of CNP's supps at hand and haven't been using some very instrumental ones which have made a huge difference I feel to recovery and conditoning. His real skill will be in the last 2 weeks and esp the last week to see me full dry and hard come sat night. With my parent living within 30 miles of the venue and Harold under an hour away, I am extremely relaxed about my prep and this show. Come show day I will be SO excited, thinking about it now brings shivers to my spine!!

The biggest difference this time around is my training. I have employed the help of a few people to really punish me in the gym which is where I have let myself down before. Because my food hasn't changed at all and my cardio has been minimal only 5 mornings a week, its meant my strength is the same as it was in the off season. Im repping out with 50kgs dbells on shoulders right now which is the same as off season!!

I know I still have a lot more to give but I know in my heart that qualifying IS possible in 4 weeks time. If I did qualify for the Olympia, I would compete in Sept and then probably bow out having achieved EVERYTHING I ever wanted to in the sport. I would then concentrate on helping others and judging, hopefully domestically and eventually internationally and give something back to our great sport!

I hope you are well mate after your bout of viruses over xmas and that I will see you in 4 weeks time. If I dont I will be guest posing at Kerrys show in May and also Paul Smith's show earlier in May on the S Coast.

Stay cool dude

Jx


----------



## supercell

yannyboy said:


> James, what sort of differences do you think you will do prep wise compared to the Sacramento show?
> 
> I thought you looked great in that show by the way.


Thankyou. I thought the Sacramento show saw me at my best combination of size, fullness and conditioning of all of my 3 pro shows to date BUT I ended up with my worst placing!! LOL. Its a funny old sport!!

I think what I will display is another 5lbs of mass and better conditioning this time around with better presentation and colour too.

I am the heaviest I have ever been at this kind of conditioning. My waist is tiny and I have made improvements to my quad sweep, back width, chest and hamstrings. Although I have improved I still have to improve more and if I were to qualify I feel confident I could make some good improvements between now and Sept, with the team I have behind me now.

Kerry at CNP has been amazing and everything I want and need I get, whenever I need it. Its such a huge weight off my mind to have that financial support as well as the best cutting edge supplements available. They have been instrumental in my gains.

J


----------



## supercell

OJay said:


> In great condition now no need to say it again but I did anyway
> 
> What I notice most is improvements to your upper back/shoulder width quad sweep bigger, much better showing a nicer shape to the waist size ifthat makes sense?


Thankyou.

It makes perfect sense because they are the areas we have been prioritising during this prep and it shows the techniques have been working!!

J


----------



## yannyboy

James, I read Kerry did alot of Dorian Yates prep. Can any of this prep 15+ years ago still apply now as I know Dorian used to bulk up big time in the off season, whereas yourself seem to remain pretty lean throughout the year.

Also with so many brits competing next month, yourself, John Hodgson, Flex Lewis, Shaun Joseph Tavernier, do you think there is a seperate battle going on for the highest brit?


----------



## Galtonator

can't wait to see all you UK lads up there giving it hell.Glad your in a good place James


----------



## paulds

supercell said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> God yeah that was my first ever show back in April 2003, the NABBA SE first timers. I remember being up against 13 guys that day and standing back stage thinking WTF am I doing here....I think I weight around 11st 12lbs that day. It was an amazing experience though and I had some really nice comments after the show, most of them being 'There's no way he's a first timer!' lmao!
> 
> J


Lol, thats the thing with the 1st timers class. One of the lads from the gym I was at back then competed against you.

We spent ages telling him "go for the novice mate, 1st timers is too much of an unknown" although he was in good shape, when you walked out we all sat there and said "yeah, should have gone for novice"


----------



## supercell

yannyboy said:


> James, I read Kerry did alot of Dorian Yates prep. Can any of this prep 15+ years ago still apply now as I know Dorian used to bulk up big time in the off season, whereas yourself seem to remain pretty lean throughout the year.
> 
> Also with so many brits competing next month, yourself, John Hodgson, Flex Lewis, Shaun Joseph Tavernier, do you think there is a seperate battle going on for the highest brit?


Yeah he did and after this show I am doing a serious bulk!! I stay lean not thru trying to stay lean......fcuk I ate 3 **** meals a day and still had my glutes thru and I did that for 2 months solid!!! I already have formulated a plan and my goal is to hit a solid 100kgs if I can. I have never been much over 96kgs before so 100kgs is a good figure and I know I will stay in relatively good shape. You also have to remember this is my 4th show in 11 months....hardly time to get fat in between!!!lol

And YES of course there is a battle to be the highest placed Brit but we all know that will be Flex, I just wanna be the second one and qualify for the O, thats all I care about, nothing else tbh.

J


----------



## supercell

Galtonator said:


> can't wait to see all you UK lads up there giving it hell.Glad your in a good place James


Thanks Scott, I'll see you there!

J


----------



## supercell

paulds said:


> Lol, thats the thing with the 1st timers class. One of the lads from the gym I was at back then competed against you.
> 
> We spent ages telling him "go for the novice mate, 1st timers is too much of an unknown" although he was in good shape, when you walked out we all sat there and said "yeah, should have gone for novice"


Thats funny. Great line up though and I think one of the biggest first timers class for a while at the NABBA SE. The inters would have been a slightly less 'deep' class.

J


----------



## supercell

3 weeks out and all going to plan!


----------



## Dagman72

supercell said:


> 3 weeks out and all going to plan!


Wow, only word to describe you


----------



## Dai Jones

supercell said:


> 3 weeks out and all going to plan!


God damn awesome!!


----------



## yannyboy

You're looking good James. Hope you get your Olympia place.


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking fantastic James.

Legs resemble a road map.


----------



## m575

Animal!! Was gonna say good luck with the show but do I even need to? Lol


----------



## lockstock

supercell said:


> 3 weeks out and all going to plan!


Holy Pooh!!!

You must eat the same breakfast as Branch Warren, very Branch like conditioning mate.

Your only down side is that your vascularity is lacking thickness!!!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Holy ****  mint..

Can i just ask about the oats at bedtime on your last meal, your the only guy i see who does that when cutting, looks like its working for you, i fancy the idea but am scared to add fat while i am trying to get more ripped..


----------



## supercell

> Holy ****  mint..
> 
> Can i just ask about the oats at bedtime on your last meal, your the only guy i see who does that when cutting, looks like its working for you, i fancy the idea but am scared to add fat while i am trying to get more ripped..


Its only a question of calories in and calories out mate. If you are in calorie deficit and your metabolism is flying then having 50g of oast at bedtime is gonna only serve to help you sleep and free up that protein to do the job of tissue repair and growth. I'm a massive fan of carbs before bed but then again if I didn't have them my bodyweight would drop fairly quickly.

try it and see mate, this sport is all about experimentation. If you are worried at first nick those carbs from a few other meals here and there so the calories remain the same. Then when you have the confidence add them back into your other meals that they came from.

J


----------



## supercell

OK last few pics now before I go underground for the final 2 weeks prep. Things are going SWEEEEEET right now and I dont want to jinx it!!

Last cheat last night was a good one and basically covered all basis.

Dominos pepperoni passion with extra cheese and dip

2 cheesecakes

1 Milky bar

2 slices toast laiden with jam and peanut butter

2 packets of McCoys crisps

2 scoops pro peptide

oats

Peanut butter

A few more choccies

I gained around 2lbs from that lot this morning so not a lot and this I know is because I am nearly ready. I will be lighter than before my cheat in 2-3 days now!

Training is going exceptionally well. Still strong and lots of energy.

No cardio performed this weekend and last week it varied from none to around 45 mins daily

This week will be planned on a day by day basis and may involve another high carb day

These pics were taken today with bodyweight around 198lbs!

J


----------



## glanzav

welcome to south wales mate, how come you moved if you dont mind me asking

where abouts you training, any plans of opening a gym around here

soz if this has already been asked all the best looking insane


----------



## Rotsocks

Thanks again for sharing James.

All the best with the run in.


----------



## hilly

legs are looking massivly improved in that pic mate


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Thanks for taking the time to replie, great stuff..


----------



## yannyboy

See you on the 20th James.

After reading what you ate in your last cheat meal and seeing you have done no cardio, your prep must be right on track. Good luck James.


----------



## chrissy_tee

Good luck mate looking forward to seeing you on stage will be the first show i been to and im sure i picked the best one. Seeing you all on stage should give me the motivation i need to take the plunge and compete in a year or so. See you in london mate im sure you will do the uk proud.


----------



## OJay

Great improvements James, legs especially looking crazy

Good luck


----------



## Dai Jones

supercell said:


> OK last few pics now before I go underground for the final 2 weeks prep. Things are going SWEEEEEET right now and I dont want to jinx it!!
> 
> Last cheat last night was a good one and basically covered all basis.
> 
> Dominos pepperoni passion with extra cheese and dip
> 
> 2 cheesecakes
> 
> 1 Milky bar
> 
> 2 slices toast laiden with jam and peanut butter
> 
> 2 packets of McCoys crisps
> 
> 2 scoops pro peptide
> 
> oats
> 
> Peanut butter
> 
> A few more chocciesI gained around 2lbs from that lot this morning so not a lot and this I know is because I am nearly ready. I will be lighter than before my cheat in 2-3 days now!
> 
> Training is going exceptionally well. Still strong and lots of energy.
> 
> No cardio performed this weekend and last week it varied from none to around 45 mins daily
> 
> This week will be planned on a day by day basis and may involve another high carb day
> 
> These pics were taken today with bodyweight around 198lbs!
> 
> J


It makes my feel good when I see a pro eat stuff like that haha, loving the side photo's good luck for the next few weeks


----------



## supercell

Taken from today. I know I said no more pics but this one shows Im nearly there, just a lb or so and water.


----------



## Suprakill4

supercell said:


> Taken from today. I know I said no more pics but this one shows Im nearly there, just a lb or so and water.


awesome "christmas tree" on back mate. LOVE your physique, really aesthetically pleasing to look at. Any update on when DVD is coming out, think i have asked before but sorry my memory is terrivble. Glad your happy with how the prep is going.


----------



## supercell

glanzav said:


> welcome to south wales mate, how come you moved if you dont mind me asking
> 
> where abouts you training, any plans of opening a gym around here
> 
> soz if this has already been asked all the best looking insane


Hi Buddy,

I moved to be with my girlfriend mate. I'm training at the Powerhouse in Aberdare. No plans to open a gym at the moment.

J


----------



## supercell

bulkaholic said:


> Looking damn good there James! All the best for your comp and hope it all goes to plan, which I am sure it will.
> 
> Colin


Thanks Colin, hope you are well mate?



hilly said:


> legs are looking massivly improved in that pic mate


Yes the lower level of cardio and my intense leg training has helped massively mate, thankyou.



chrissy_tee said:


> Good luck mate looking forward to seeing you on stage will be the first show i been to and im sure i picked the best one. Seeing you all on stage should give me the motivation i need to take the plunge and compete in a year or so. See you in london mate im sure you will do the uk proud.


Thats great, pick a show and get up there. See you at the GP and come up and intro yourself!



Dai Jones said:


> It makes my feel good when I see a pro eat stuff like that haha, loving the side photo's good luck for the next few weeks


Pro or amateur, we all love our treats mate!!!!

J


----------



## supercell

kieren1234 said:


> awesome "christmas tree" on back mate. LOVE your physique, really aesthetically pleasing to look at. Any update on when DVD is coming out, think i have asked before but sorry my memory is terrivble. Glad your happy with how the prep is going.


Thanks mate, I have made some good improvements to my back. The last parts of the DVD are being filmed over the next 2 weeks and should be on the shelves in late April/May!!!

J


----------



## Suprakill4

not half mate, i think you have made improvements everywhere and look a lot more balanced for it! Did you get marked down for bloated stomach last time? Doing anything to combat that this time??

Cant wait for DVD!


----------



## OJay

Can't wait for the DVD was watching the last one this morning to cardio


----------



## Magic Torch

James u seem too happy for two weeks out lol I even saw you tell baz he needed more carbs on FB!

That's not James! Normally it's u need more cardio! Haha

Glad things are going well dude, u seem like your enjoying it which is good, Cant wait till the GP!


----------



## supercell

kieren1234 said:


> not half mate, i think you have made improvements everywhere and look a lot more balanced for it! Did you get marked down for bloated stomach last time? Doing anything to combat that this time??
> 
> Cant wait for DVD!


We are changing our carb up and basically just cruising in as I am. I dont need to deplete and heavily carb cos I am full now. Ill just manipulate my water and get up there!!

Yeah the DVD so far is looking exceptional, I am very happy with how things have gone.

J


----------



## supercell

Magic Torch said:


> James u seem too happy for two weeks out lol I even saw you tell baz he needed more carbs on FB!
> 
> That's not James! Normally it's u need more cardio! Haha
> 
> Glad things are going well dude, u seem like your enjoying it which is good, Cant wait till the GP!


LOL, I'll be honest with you Jamie, I haven't once felt like I am dieting. It sounds crazy but its the truth. yeah I have been hungry but hey I'm hungry in the off season!!! Yeah I know where Baz holds his weight and thats to the rear. He has exceptionally lean legs year round to be fair and is looking great this far out. You can always be ready early mate but too many are ready too late, no actually they are NEVER ready.

Yeah be great to see you up there Jamie, should be an awesome event. I am SO excited about competing here in the UK. Having competed in the USA for all my pro shows this one is gonna be something specail with a home crowd and support!!

J


----------



## Magic Torch

We are looking forward to seeing u too mate, you do a lot of guest spots etc in the uk and I think that is why u are one of the most popular IFBB pro's, in terms of FB and forums too you have a big presence, actually thinking back I don't think I have done or been to a show in the last 3 years where u haven't been there in some capacity, guest pose, athlete prep or just watching!

I'm really looking forward to seeing baz this year, he is going to look great, he's been at it a few years now and I think it's going to come together this year!

2 weeks mate! I'm coming with baz and briar and one of my mates from krunch, we'll defo be supporting u!


----------



## supercell

Magic Torch said:


> We are looking forward to seeing u too mate, you do a lot of guest spots etc in the uk and I think that is why u are one of the most popular IFBB pro's, in terms of FB and forums too you have a big presence, actually thinking back I don't think I have done or been to a show in the last 3 years where u haven't been there in some capacity, guest pose, athlete prep or just watching!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing baz this year, he is going to look great, he's been at it a few years now and I think it's going to come together this year!
> 
> 2 weeks mate! I'm coming with baz and briar and one of my mates from krunch, we'll defo be supporting u!


Thanks mate, kind words indeed and I REALLY do appreciate the support from you guys more than you realise. Yes I agree with Baz, I have always liked his physique very much and I know that his time will come and if its at the SC show then I will witness it first hand cos yes you've guessed it, I'll be there doing a guest spot lol!!!

Take care buddy and look forward to seeing you all up there!!

J


----------



## jimmy liverpool

wow mate, lookin fkn good man.


----------



## sully807

that last backshot is crazy J good luck looking full buddy, cant wait to see you a j. lewis battle it out once more, both with heavily improved physiques compared to last time


----------



## hermie07

good luck mate with the show hope to see you at the olympia this year.


----------



## supercell

jimmy liverpool said:


> wow mate, lookin fkn good man.


Thanks mate



sully807 said:


> that last backshot is crazy J good luck looking full buddy, cant wait to see you a j. lewis battle it out once more, both with heavily improved physiques compared to last time


I think everyone will be improved which is why it will prove to be such an amazing show for those competing and also the spectators in the crowd!



hermie07 said:


> good luck mate with the show hope to see you at the olympia this year.


Thankyou and yes the Olympia will be the absolute icing on the cake!

J


----------



## supercell

OK update time.

We are now just a few short days away from what will be an amazing show. With still around 9 days to go I am very excited to be a part of this show, knowing that I WILL be at my very best and better than I have ever been. I know we always say that but I genuinely believe when I step out there next saturday evening people will think the same (I hope lol)

Yesterday Harold gave me extra carbs as my bodyweight was coming down quickly, so 500g were ingested and still this morning I had dropped another 1.5lb overnight.

Today Harold has given me another 500g of carbs plus a cheat meal, so its another Dominos and cheesecake for me at 7pm tonight (and Im counting down the minutes!!)

I would say that conditioning wise I am now pretty much there, all I have to do now is manipulate my water. My feeling are that next week will run in the same fashion as this week, in that I will not deplete and I will not load, I will just keep EVERYTHING the same except on the last evening before the show, dry out.

Harold and myself work very closely now and my thoughts and my ideas are noted and generally accepted and implemented. However, in the past there is NO WAY that I would be having 2x500g days of carbs on the trot and a cheat, so this is where another mans views and ideas are so invaluable.

We both wanted to bring in something VERY different for this show, knowing that it was one of the best chances to gain that qualification spot. I am taking nothing for granted and although I feel Flex will win hands down, second and third are wide open for any one of 3 or 4 competitors to take. This is why it is imperitive that we keep the balance we have and keep the food in and not starve me in the final 10 days before the show.

The most cardio I have done for this show is around 1 hour and that was just for a few short days. Most of the time it has varied from 40-60 minutes daily with weekends right the way through my prep cardio FREE!!! So just doing cardio 5 days a week was a BIG head fcuk to start with but to be honest I fairly quickly got my head around it lol!!

I took some pictures today which I sent to H and also to my friend Paul Lock and the feedback was good, I am ready!! Its now all about keeping things on an even keel and keeping this body full, energised and metabolically very active and so far......so very very good!!!

J


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome post James, got me really excited just wish i was going to the show. I have no doubt in my mind you look the absolute best you ever have and not by a small ammount.

Keep with it, your really head strong and happy to say how far you are into prep lol!!


----------



## OJay

Great inspiration James nice work

Great to see so many people enjoying prep nowadays and not struggling like so many stories from the past shows how much hard work Is put in year round


----------



## CJ

supercell said:


> Taken from today. I know I said no more pics but this one shows Im nearly there, just a lb or so and water.


James, that's such a good shot.

Calves look incredible, excited to see you on stage, in a non **** way


----------



## supercell

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome post James, got me really excited just wish i was going to the show. I have no doubt in my mind you look the absolute best you ever have and not by a small ammount.
> 
> Keep with it, your really head strong and happy to say how far you are into prep lol!!


Thanks for your support Kieren, you have followed this right the way through from the start. Much appreciated!

J


----------



## supercell

OJay said:


> Great inspiration James nice work
> 
> Great to see so many people enjoying prep nowadays and not struggling like so many stories from the past shows how much hard work Is put in year round


Thankyou. I normally enjoy the first few weeks of prep up to around 3-4 weeks out then it becomes tiresome and gutsy. This time completely different ball game, like nothing I have every experienced in the 8 years I have been competing.

J


----------



## supercell

CJ said:


> James, that's such a good shot.
> 
> Calves look incredible, excited to see you on stage, in a non **** way


Thanks buddy, I really wanted to post a shot from this morning but I had to stop myself. I am changing every day now and that in itself is huge motivation for me and Harold.

J


----------



## Suprakill4

supercell said:


> Thanks for your support Kieren, you have followed this right the way through from the start. Much appreciated!
> 
> J


No worries mate, like i say shame i live in Yorkshire as i would be goign if it was closer.

I find you the most inspirational bodybuilder to me and your DVD hit home about the sport and importance of diet etc so keep going, sure you are going to nail this!!


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking incredible in that last picture.

Arms are insane.

All the best for the run in.


----------



## yannyboy

James, I'm going on the Sunday for the whole day, expo and show. Will you be hovering around on the day to give us mere mortals some training and nutrition advice?


----------



## chrissy_tee

Will deffo intro myself there will you be making an appearance other than the show? Im there with the gf for the full weekend so no doubt will bump into you at some point. Think i will have a year of clean bulking and maybe do my first cycle then get myself ready for a show in 2012.


----------



## big silver back

Looking forward to seeing you up there next week i'm sure you'll be one of the front runners, good luck with the trickiest part this week even though you dont need it!!


----------



## supercell

Thanks guys for the support.

Just so you know I will be on the CNP stand (Stand No 185) for the two days. The expo is open from 10am to 5pm on both days and although I will be competing I will try to remain available for most of that time to meet and greet the fans and give away any advice etc.

J


----------



## LOCUST

Im at the expo on the saturday with chris, ill come and say hello, and u can meet the new wife mate lol.


----------



## DB

Best of luck James!

Will be at the show watching and shouting for you mate aslong as you do the same at pompy in a few weeks


----------



## hermie07

hi james glad all is going well for the final run in, can you just clarify to me what places get a mr O invite from the 202 many thanks and will be watching and keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## supercell

LOCUST said:


> Im at the expo on the saturday with chris, ill come and say hello, and u can meet the new wife mate lol.


Cool, does she bite mate? )



DB said:


> Best of luck James!
> 
> Will be at the show watching and shouting for you mate aslong as you do the same at pompy in a few weeks


Cheers DB and yes mate, that's a given I'll be there shoutin for yas



hermie07 said:


> hi james glad all is going well for the final run in, can you just clarify to me what places get a mr O invite from the 202 many thanks and will be watching and keeping my fingers crossed for you.


Top 3 get an Olympia 202 Showdown invite to Vegas in Sept this year and thanks for the well wishes!!!

J


----------



## supercell

UPDATE TIME

So saturday and sunday saw me ingest around 500g carbs on both days and in fact yesterday I had 2 big flapjacks as I could tell my weight was dropping. Sure enough this morning my weight was 2lb less than sunday morning!!!

So today I have added in more fats to my 300-350g of carbs to try and stem the loss of weight so we will see what the morning brings.

My conditioning now is where it is needed to be and dependant upon my weight tomorrow my carbs and fats may well end up the same.

My cardio has been around 40 mins am and around 20 mins before my last meal over the last 2 days. My last cardio session will be early am on wednesday before the gentle carb up/feed up begins.

I will train again tomorrow and then do a circuit style weights session on wed morning in order to get a good uptake of carbs initially in the early part of the day. I will train again on the thursday morning, again to facilitate the uptake of carbs and water.

Friday will be a control day and will be judged according to how I am looking and feeling. Sodium will be ceased early on friday morning at around 36 hours out. My water will be dropped at around 18 hours out (midnight sat morning)

I feel fantastic and energised although I am hungry and very hot!! My body is still a furnace.

The carb up will be around 6-700g on wed, 500g on thursday and then 200g approx on friday BUT this could and will probably change because my body is reacting very differently this time around.

Water has been increased and vit C is being increased by around 1000mgs each day.

I will be ready to rock and roll come saturday and I cannot wait!!!!

J


----------



## yannyboy

Good luck James and thanks for keeping the updates coming so close to the comp.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Hey James looking awesome, great log.

Didn't know you knew Paul Lock, I guess you met him at shows and such?


----------



## supercell

yannyboy said:


> Good luck James and thanks for keeping the updates coming so close to the comp.


Hey no problem, my pleasure. Keeps my mind off food!!



JPaycheck said:


> Hey James looking awesome, great log.
> 
> Didn't know you knew Paul Lock, I guess you met him at shows and such?


Thankyou. I dont know how I got chatting to Paul but we have become and remained friends for several years now. He's a good guy.

J


----------



## defdaz

Best of luck for the weekend James!


----------



## lockstock

supercell said:


> UPDATE TIME
> 
> So saturday and sunday saw me ingest around 500g carbs on both days and in fact yesterday I had 2 big flapjacks as I could tell my weight was dropping. Sure enough this morning my weight was 2lb less than sunday morning!!!
> 
> So today I have added in more fats to my 300-350g of carbs to try and stem the loss of weight so we will see what the morning brings.
> 
> My conditioning now is where it is needed to be and dependant upon my weight tomorrow my carbs and fats may well end up the same.
> 
> My cardio has been around 40 mins am and around 20 mins before my last meal over the last 2 days. My last cardio session will be early am on wednesday before the gentle carb up/feed up begins.
> 
> I will train again tomorrow and then do a circuit style weights session on wed morning in order to get a good uptake of carbs initially in the early part of the day. I will train again on the thursday morning, again to facilitate the uptake of carbs and water.
> 
> Friday will be a control day and will be judged according to how I am looking and feeling. Sodium will be ceased early on friday morning at around 36 hours out. My water will be dropped at around 18 hours out (midnight sat morning)
> 
> I feel fantastic and energised although I am hungry and very hot!! My body is still a furnace.
> 
> The carb up will be around 6-700g on wed, 500g on thursday and then 200g approx on friday BUT this could and will probably change because my body is reacting very differently this time around.
> 
> Water has been increased and vit C is being increased by around 1000mgs each day.
> 
> I will be ready to rock and roll come saturday and I cannot wait!!!!
> 
> J


Hi J,

I found it to be of great benefit to do some form of a light training circuit once carb loading is in progress. Some would argue against it saying that the training would take away the carbs from the muscles but personally its quite the opposite... As you know J eating PLENTY of food is the key to prevent this from happening to stay mega full.

Mmm, ya gotta love whacking those lovely carbs in 2-3 days before a show! The worst part is being like a p1ssing machine but you cant have it all 

Nearly there now buddy.... The wait will soon be over!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

Mate I have been pi55ing for Britain, literally every 20 mins!!!

J


----------



## supercell

So we are now at the WED before the show, 3 days out and the carb up started this morning.

This is the protocol I am following today.

6am Meal 1 80g oats, 40g granola, 20g raisins, 2 scoops pro peptide, 1 slice bread and jam (100g carbs)

7.30 30 minutes posing practice

8am Meal 2 100g chicken, 70g basmati rice (50g carbs)

CIRCUIT

10am Meal 3 2 scoops pro recover, 1 scoop pro peptide (50g carbs)

11.30am Meal 4 100g chicken, 70g rice (50g carbs)

2pm Meal 5 100g chicken, 70g rice, 1 flapjack (yeilding around 55g carbs) (105g carbs)

4pm meal 6 80g oats, 1 scoop pro peptide, 1 banana, 4 rice cakes (100g carbs)

UP TO HERE SO FAR

6pm meal 7 100g chicken, 70g rice, 1 flapjack (105g carbs)

8pm meal 8 80g oats, 1 scoop pro peptide, 1 banana, (75g carbs)

10pm meal 9 50g oats, 20g raisins, 1 banana, 100g steak (60g carbs)

Approx 700g carbs, 250g protein, NO ADDED FATS (except whats in chicken and steak)

Water 5-6 litres

Vit C 6g

My starting weight for the carb up was 13st 7lbs (189lbs). I should hit the stage at around 13st12/13lbs or 194/5lbs fully carbed and dried out.

I will see what H says in the morning and a lot will depend on how I have accepted those carbs and what my bodyweight is like.

I would imagine tomorrow will be less at around 4-500g carbs, water at 6-7 litres, vit C at 7g and another circuit will be done after meal 2


----------



## yannyboy

Great going James. Saw on interview you did with Dave Palumbo after the Orlando 202 where you said you weighed in at around 184lb so if you hit the 194lb for this show that will be a massive increase. Should be at your biggest and best for the show.


----------



## Suprakill4

I bet you are loving these carbs mate. Nothing like some jam when you havnt had nice food for a long time!!!

Keep going James, very eager to see pics on the final day!


----------



## supercell

Ok so the 700g of carbs made me gain 1lb in weight, HOWEVER I am much fuller and harder than yesterday. Im gonna get some photos taken this morning to send to H and Mike G is going to take a look at me at 9am and report back to H.

I have already had around 100g of carbs for breakfast and now await the instructions for the rest of the day.

I feel good today and full of ebergy although the wind yesterday was something else!!

I'll keep you updated as and when

J


----------



## Suprakill4

supercell said:


> Ok so the 700g of carbs made me gain 1lb in weight, HOWEVER I am much fuller and harder than yesterday. Im gonna get some photos taken this morning to send to H and Mike G is going to take a look at me at 9am and report back to H.
> 
> I have already had around 100g of carbs for breakfast and now await the instructions for the rest of the day.
> 
> I feel good today and full of ebergy although the wind yesterday was something else!!
> 
> I'll keep you updated as and when
> 
> J


Try working in an office mate where there are people sat no more than a foot away, very embarassing!

Glad things are still going well. NOT LONG NOW!!!


----------



## mark333

Good luck! I hope u get that first call out! Not long to go


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

1ST: Flex Lewis

2ND: John Hodgson

3RD: James Llewellin

4TH: Raul Carrasco-Jimenez

5TH: Shaun Tavernier

6TH: Jerry Ossi

Well done for third place James you looked great up there and you seemed to be loving it, the crowd loved you thats for sure .


----------



## OJay

Well done James...Vegas time!


----------



## blackbeard

Well done James and congratulations on that elusive Olympia qualification.


----------



## LOCUST

I could just see how happy u was when u new u had third. I nearly jumped out my seat mate.


----------



## Magic Torch

Deserved. So happy u got the invite mate, u nailed it this weekend!


----------



## 3752

Huge congrats buddy


----------



## SoulXedge

A big well done to you!


----------



## yannyboy

I spoke to you before the show today and you said you wanted to get your Olympia place and compete in this years Olympia for the last time. I'm really pleased you got the Olympia spot and hope you reconsider retiring mate, you looked great.


----------



## Suprakill4

Get in James!!!!!! I knew you would do it!!! Anyone have any pics year, have seen some of flex but no one else. Made up for you James go and enjoy some nice food


----------



## oaklad

Congratulations u deserved it!!well done


----------



## Franko1

Pics on bodybuilding.com



> http://contest.bodybuilding.com/gallery/contest/18112/event/1/division/2362/contestant/32862/mode/jim


----------



## Paulieb

oaklad said:


> Congratulations u deserved it!!well done


Yeah I second that great effort James well done


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow!!!!!!! Look absolutely incredible mate you nailed that condition. Best you have ever looked and cant believe the progress since last year. Inspirational mate.


----------



## MXD

Massive congrats mate, live the dream


----------



## big silver back

Well done you looked every inch the pro up there, fantastic physique


----------



## Incredible Bulk

James, as i said when we met up after the show, you looked as every bit nailed as your 2008 UK overall win.

I was rooting for you to get 3rd place and kick Raul into 4th lol.

British 1-2-3!!

Well done James, hard work paid off in spades and i look forward to seeing you on the Olympia stage.


----------



## Rotsocks

Well done James.

Have been following all of your pro journals so really nice to see you achieve your goal of competing at the Olympia


----------



## gooner fc

big congrats mate your physique looked spot on, don't think you could have done anything else. Knew it would be tight between you and john, good to see 3 brits representing in Olympia real inspiration. :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Richly deserved top 3 placing!! Massive congratulations James! :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Congratualtion, got what you wanted from the show. Very impressive from the pictures.

Anything you would have done differently if you had the chance?


----------



## supercell

Hi Guys,

Firstly a HUGE thankyou for all of my messages of congratulations and all the support I had from everybody. My phone, email and facebook account have been going mental over the last 2 days and if I haven't got back to you I will soon!!

There are a few people I would like to thank that have been instrumental in my qualification for my Olympia qualification. Firstly my sponsors CNP and Kerry Kayes. They have been SO supportive not only this year but also in my rookie year last year and their supplemnts have made a BIG difference during my prep and I know will do in my forthcoming off season phase!

Secondly I want to thank 3 people that have made my prep a pleasure and have believed in me. They are Harold and Mike and Leica Gelsei who have looked after my nutrition and training respectively. They have all given me the belief that I can improve whilst dieting and not suffer. There wasn't one day on my 9 week prep that I didn't feel great. I felt fit, strong and energised throughout and that showed in the physique I brought to the stage this time around.

What is even more exciting for us all now is working together in my first real off season period. I managed to make gains whilst dieting, so I am excited to think what we can achieve over the next 16 weeks of off season that we have.

Thirdly I want to thank all of my family and friends that have given me so much encouragement and support throughout not only this prep but also through the dark year I had in 2010.

Lastly fourthly I want to thank Neil Hill. Although Neil didn't prep me for this show, he has shown me that dieting isn't about killing yourself but instead feeding yourself with a good varietly of quality whole foods. he has also shown me much friendship and compassion over the last 3 years, not only helping me gain my pro card but also emotionally last year. he also never stopped believing in me and my dream of stepping on the Olympia stage with the worlds best. he is a great friend and an amazing person who has given so much of his time for me and for British bodybuilding. Without him the British Grand Prix would never have taken place and he, Simon and James (along with a whole host of others) put on an incredible 2 days in London, so we have a lot to thank them for too!

As for me and how I felt my last few days prep went. They went as expected. I was tighter for the second day at the finals but that was the plan.

I weighed in at 196lbs and awoke on the saturday morning at 195lbs. By the sunday I had dehydrated more and was sitting at around 190 for the evening show.

This still mean I have nearly a stone or 14lbs to grow into this class and I think with that extra muscle I would be even more competitive. So thats the plan for the off season now, to knuckle down, eat well, train hard but more importantly enjoy my life too, something that I have been doing over the last 4-5 months.

As for my competitors, I have a huge amount of respect and admiration for each and every one of them. Not only did they provide an amazing lineup but also I know the amount of work and sacrifices that went into their preps in order to be up on that British stage.

The winner was a country mile ahead. Flex was INSANE. He amazes me even more each time I see him. He has 202 Mr Olympia stamped all over him, if not this year then definately next year.

John was also I felt at his best for this show. Dry, big and hard and talking backstage we both pretty much did the same things running in.......and that was changed nothing. If you look great a week out just cruise in!!

The score cards revealed that Flex had straight firsts across the board but suprisingly only 1 point separated myself and John for second and third. John carries so much mass on his frame and I gave at least 10lbs away to them both.

So how do I feel? INCREDIBLE!! It hasn't really sunk in yet. I was standing in the bank today paying in my first ever pay cheque for a competition and it felt really good too!!! I have shed a few tears over the last couple of days from the lovely messages I have received and I am sure a few more will be shed once the Olympia has been and gone.

So for now I am signing off but fear not, I will be doing an off season thread starting next week for my next phase to gain a few solid pounds before Septembers Olympia but for now its good bye, god bless but most of all, thankyou!!!

J


----------



## Suprakill4

Great post James!!!! Seriosuly i am made up for you as i have watched all your threads from the very beginning. I hope this good ending will be included in your next DVD.

Sorry to be cheaky but what was the ammount you got for your place? PM if you prefer.


----------



## Magic Torch

Mate I'm coming to the Big O this year for sure now  I knew you'd qualifiy, you have been getting better and better with each pro show you have entered, the Mr O will be no different.....its all about improving and doing better and better and moving forward. You are doing that every day dude. I am not kissing your ass but I've said before out of all the UK based pro's you are the most open and honest with the bodybuilding fans, your logs on here are amazing and anyone who is on your FB knows they can send you a message and get a reply. In terms of supporting the UK you are always at shows and will talk to anyone who approaches you. That means a lot mate.

Onwards and upwards James!


----------



## chrissy_tee

Congrats mate you brought the best physique so far and can only get better. was nice to meet you at the expo such a nice guy deffo got me motivated to step on stage nxt year and turned my gf into a bodybuilding fan. Good luck with the career ahead look forward to seeing you on the mr o stage.


----------



## supercell

A few pics..........


----------



## supercell

And a few comparisons.............


----------



## supercell

kieren1234 said:


> Great post James!!!! Seriosuly i am made up for you as i have watched all your threads from the very beginning. I hope this good ending will be included in your next DVD.
> 
> Sorry to be cheaky but what was the ammount you got for your place? PM if you prefer.


Thanks mate. The prize money was $3500

It will cover my chicken between now and the Olympia LOL

J


----------



## supercell

Magic Torch said:


> Mate I'm coming to the Big O this year for sure now  I knew you'd qualifiy, you have been getting better and better with each pro show you have entered, the Mr O will be no different.....its all about improving and doing better and better and moving forward. You are doing that every day dude. I am not kissing your ass but I've said before out of all the UK based pro's you are the most open and honest with the bodybuilding fans, your logs on here are amazing and anyone who is on your FB knows they can send you a message and get a reply. In terms of supporting the UK you are always at shows and will talk to anyone who approaches you. That means a lot mate.
> 
> Onwards and upwards James!


Thanks mate those words mean a lot. I love what I do mate and like to share as much as I can (within reason lol), that will never change! See you at the South Coast show mate and then Vegas baby!!!!!!

J


----------



## supercell

chrissy_tee said:


> Congrats mate you brought the best physique so far and can only get better. was nice to meet you at the expo such a nice guy deffo got me motivated to step on stage nxt year and turned my gf into a bodybuilding fan. Good luck with the career ahead look forward to seeing you on the mr o stage.


Thankyou very much for your kind words and glad you are looking at competing too, its a fantastic sport; bloody hard in fact but incredibly rewarding too whatever the end result!

J


----------



## Suprakill4

supercell said:


> Thanks mate. The prize money was $3500
> 
> It will cover my chicken between now and the Olympia LOL
> 
> J


HAHAHAHA, aint cheap to eat the way we do is it mate. LOVE the pics, i have been trying to find comparison ones but they only had individuals on bodybuilding.com. To be honest with you, and i dont mean this in anyway disrepectful to John but i had you as second. Flex was a clear first.


----------



## supercell

kieren1234 said:


> HAHAHAHA, aint cheap to eat the way we do is it mate. LOVE the pics, i have been trying to find comparison ones but they only had individuals on bodybuilding.com. To be honest with you, and i dont mean this in anyway disrepectful to John but i had you as second. Flex was a clear first.


Nah John beat me fair and square mate, I have no arguements about that and its the judges decision that counts but thanks for your support!!

J


----------



## Suprakill4

supercell said:


> Nah John beat me fair and square mate, I have no arguements about that and its the judges decision that counts but thanks for your support!!
> 
> J


Only by 1 mark though so was close. I dont know what the judges look for though so just my opinion. You done well though mate, cannot wait for olympia, think im more exited than you LOL!


----------



## JB74

Awesome result James, all the best for the BIg O

Even tho I don't like posting on peoples own threads, I have kept a close eye on your beauty threads good luck


----------



## DB

Congrats J!

Good to see you up on stage again after so long! Well deserved on the 3rd place!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

I have to say flex was amazing but i dont like his abs, i think yours blew his away, mind i would quite easy take his abs lol..


----------



## hilly

good result mate, u looked much improved and thats winning in itself in this sport IMO


----------



## Greyphantom

Mate you looked awesome... great result for the top 3... Brits for the O!!!


----------

